# Our first go of wild camping...



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

After we came back from our trip to Bala we spent friday night at home and then on saturday morning we packed up and drove off to Derbyshire.

We had no intention of finding a site so after a nice walk along the Monsal Trail we headed back to the A6. We passed through Matlock and headed east on the A615 to Alfreton in the hope that we would head out of suberbia. I then turned off onto the B6014 which looked like a sleepy back lane and not far past a garden centre we came across a likely looking layby. Time was around 9:00 pm and we had a cup of tea and I took some time to get my bearings. After about half an hour we decided that this little B road was still a bit too busy for our liking and I had spotted a picnic spot on my map. So we drove up to the spot, which was called Highoredish... right up on a hill with a beautifull view over towards Ogston Reservoir. I was surprised to find that, at nearly ten o'clock at night, there we 3 cars/range rovers parked up at the place. After a while they went but we were not on our own for long. I reckon that for about three hours... way past midnight.... cars came and went with annoying and disturbing regularity. I found it hard to get my head down but eventually I must have dropped off. In the morning we were woken up by more cars coming into the car park. This is sunday morning at around 8:30 am. There was one particular red peugot 309 that entered and left the car park at least four times while we were having breakfast.... why?

It's amazing how your imagination runs wild in situations like this. Was the red peugot man drug dealing? each time he drove into the car park some one else followed him in and left a couple of minutes earlier. Perhaps not... but it's still a bit disconcerting all the same.

On the positive side... we were not hasseled during the night but I don't think I would reccomend this place to anybody else. I don't think it was far enough out of town (what is?) and was probably a favourite spot for couples if you get my drift. And if I had read Jims earlier post I don't think I would have stopped here at all.



andy


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy,

Strange the cars coming and going, seems crazy that they chose such a beautiful spot, when they would have difficulty seeing the view through steamed up windows. :wink: :wink: 

I wouldn’t read too much into the Peugeot coming and going, he was probably bringing his friends to see this wild camper parked at the local lovers spot. 8O 


Homer. :lol:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andy!



andy_m said:


> On the positive side... we were not hasseled during the night but I don't think I would reccomend this place to anybody else. I don't think it was far enough out of town (what is?) and was probably a favourite spot for couples if you get my drift.


You most probably got it... 

Such nocturnal activities are quite common on certain car parks. Especially on those which are not illuminated, quiet and not visible from the road or nearby houses.

Not only close to towns. Even in the countryside you will find poor Romeos who can only meet their Juliets in secrecy... :wink: (Of course sometimes Juliet has more than one Romeo per night and charges them...  )

Basically, if it is only that kind of activity it is harmless. Every routined wild camper has seen that from time to time. And, to be honest, aren't we doing something similar? :wink:

It is one of the downsides of wild camping that you have no guarantee to stay on your own all the night. That should not put you off wild camping.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

> I wouldn't read too much into the Peugeot coming and going, he was probably bringing his friends to see this wild camper parked at the local lovers spot.


haha... you never know :lol:



> And, to be honest, aren't we doing something similar


erm...... maybe...............


----------

